# lionhead doe pulling hiar a week early



## dragon86 (Mar 25, 2011)

my lionhead started pulling hair yesterday but isnt due till the 31 is it normal for them to have babys a week earlyer then my bigger breeds.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not sure about smaller breeds gestation period, but my NZW doe sometimes pulls fur as far out as 2 weeks and sometimes waits until the last minute.  I try to save any fur that isn't soiled in a baggies so if there isn't enough at delivery time I can add what I saved.


----------

